# Hate my stomach



## Brittany123 (Jan 27, 2012)

god another bad time with my stupid stomach. I ended up in the hospital again for 3 days, does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Brittany refresh my memory if you would.... What are your worst symptoms and what are you currently using to manage them?


----------



## Brittany123 (Jan 27, 2012)

my worst symptom is the pain, i also get very constipated which really sucks. The medicine i take is Prilozec, belladonna, mirilax, beano, and also a probiotic. It just will not get better. do you have any ideas of something that can help.


BQ said:


> Brittany refresh my memory if you would.... What are your worst symptoms and what are you currently using to manage them?


----------



## Brittany123 (Jan 27, 2012)

it is the pain that is the worst symptom i take prilozac, mirilax, beano, belladonna, and also a probiotic.


BQ said:


> Brittany refresh my memory if you would.... What are your worst symptoms and what are you currently using to manage them?


----------

